#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Cannot Insert Excel Worksheet From File into PowerPoint

## rookst

Using Office 2010 when I insert an Excel worksheet from file into PowerPoint, the worksheet will appear but when I double click on it I get the following error message: The server application, source file, or item can't be found, or returned an unknown error. You may need to reinstall the server application. 

Also I can insert a blank worksheet, but when I double click on it the screen goes a little crazy for a second or two  like it is refreshing or something? 

Any ideas on what to do?

Thanks!!

----------


## Christian1977

Hi,
have you try to copy the file in on other directory and give it another name?

----------


## rookst

Hello, 

I have tried this, but it did not make any difference. Ordinarily I would re-install Office 2010, but the disks were lost during a recent move. The good news is that we just bought Office 2013 for $20 - the bad news is I now have to upgrade to Windows 7 or 8!

Thanks for the reply!

----------


## Christian1977

OK,

but if you want try again, you can link the excel file on your slide. Maybe in this way could be work.

Have a nice day!

----------


## siri_tvrs

You can copy excel file into powerpoint in different ways like.

1.  Just copy the excel file and paste in powerpoint
2.  Just copy the excel file and click Paste Special and paste as a file or a link
3.  In powerpoint go to Insert - Click Object - Create from file - pick ur excel file and attach it.

Hope this will help you.

----------


## WJTAYLOR

Hello, I also have this issue, it is strange as I can paste in Excel items to the power point however I cannot paste in PDF files into it. I get the error message displayed. I have done everything recommended so far...

Error.png

I realize this isn't really an excel issue but would appreciate the help.

Thanks!

----------


## arlu1201

WJTAYLOR,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------

